# This is close to my home.



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 9, 2006)

We only have one comercial winery/vineyard close to me, that I know of. Here is a link to their website. http://www.stillpond.com/ . It is a neet place to visit, and their wines are very good. I am making a batch of Red , and a batch of White muscadine wines myself now. The grapes did not come from still pond, I got them from another source. I hope to have good results  .


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 19, 2006)

We went to an open house at Still Pond yesterday. They had wine tasting , live music, We had a blast.


----------

